
Artist uses AI to create realistic portraits of historical figures - sologuardsman2
https://nypost.com/2020/07/02/artist-uses-ai-to-create-stunning-portraits-of-historical-figures/
======
sologuardsman2
Instagram linked in the article is full of more examples [1]. Most are pretty
intriguing if not a little creepy (probably some uncanny valley effect).

[1] [https://www.instagram.com/ganbrood/](https://www.instagram.com/ganbrood/)

